# Derailluer cables



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

So I'm thinking while there's snow on the ground and I have some down time, thinking of replacing the F&R derailluer cables on 9 spd Ultegra. Do the cables have to be Shimano specific? Anyone make a good aftermarket cables? Any help??

Thanks


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Standard cables are well, pretty standard. If your shop has them, I'd suggest stainless cables. Replace the housing, at least the loop by the rear derailleur too. 

There are a bunch of aftermarket cables ranging from cables with coatings to things like Gore and Nokon that are a cable and housing system. Those are expensive but they work noticeably better, especially if you ride in bad weather.


----------



## dover (Apr 5, 2007)

nokon cables are Pieces Of S**t. Not worth the money at all. they might be lighter than standard cables but they work like crap. only get them if you plan on hanging your bike from a scale.....and leaving it there. If you plan on riding it, dont buy Nokon.

To be honest... the best value for money that I have found is the pre-packaged Dura-ace cable and housing set. they might not be the sexiest, but for the money they work great, are very consistant and dont break the bank. you could get 2 or 3 sets for the price of Nokon or gore.


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

*Dura ace*

Thanks for the input. Decided to go with the pre packaged Dura Ace for $18


----------

